# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμή node1314

## xaotikos

Λοιπόν σήμερα κάναμε ένα scan από τα κάτω Πατήσια. Δυστυχώς δεν δουλέυει το netstumbler στο laptop λόγω 98 οπότε τα scan έγιναν με το utility της engenius και μια 15db pacific wireless.

Πιάσαμε τους:
Akou -- 46% quality /40% strength (σε αρκετά μεγάλο εύρος)
Karm -- 40% quality /33% strength
Larrynet (LLAFER?) -- 26% quality/20% strength
και για λίγη ώρα τον AWMN_1286_B (spirosco?) 

Στον Karm έδινε στο ssid και την ip 10.1.5.52 οπότε πήρα αυθαίρετα για λίγο την 10.1.5.224 (ελπίζω να μην δημιούργησα κανένα πρόβλημα) και είδα στο network places B52 και Johnsid. 

Αλήθεια Karm συνδέεσαι πουθενα?

Υ.Γ Το node αρχικά θα συνδεθεί σαν client.

----------


## Capvar

Ναι spirosco όντως... αλλά με την κεραία να γυρίζει σα radar...  ::  δε νομίζω ότι καταφερες να κάνεις και πολλά....

----------

